# Military, Scale Models for Map Model Trg



## 043 (4 Oct 2006)

Just putting out a request for information on Military Models for Map Model Trg. Currently looking for Doctinally Correct Orbats up to Bde Gp and Engr Sqn's. If anyone knows of any info, please let me know.


----------



## Korus (4 Oct 2006)

What kind of models are you looking for.. Smallish?

Back in the "Genforce" training days, we used 1:300ish pewter models... A tank is just under an inch in length, so I'm not sure if that's smaller than what you're looking for.. A couple of links;

http://www.ghqmodels.com/store/ghq-military-models.html
http://www.pfc-cinc.com/page/page/292434.htm


----------



## Dissident (4 Oct 2006)

Funny, I bought 2 green army set for $2 each at Toys r' us. Good for the field and expendable.

But for more detailed and accurate models, I haven't found anything. The best I come accross is the Forces of Valor line, but it can get prohibitively expensive.

http://www.forcesofvalor.com/

No canadian models either.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (4 Oct 2006)

Roco 1:87 scale was what I have seen..

http://www.euro-trains.com/roco/minitanks.html

They tend to make lots of Bundeswehr vehicles.


----------



## blacktriangle (14 Oct 2006)

~RoKo~ said:
			
		

> What kind of models are you looking for.. Smallish?
> 
> Back in the "Genforce" training days, we used 1:300ish pewter models... A tank is just under an inch in length, so I'm not sure if that's smaller than what you're looking for.. A couple of links;
> 
> ...



I've ordered from the company featured in the second link there. The vehicles are somewhere in the range of 1/285 scale. Small, but pretty detailed-


----------



## Thorvald (25 Oct 2006)

The GHQ line is amazing, a shot of Krylon OD spray paint and they should suit your purpose (if they are not too small).

For Iltis/Leopards & ARV's just look under Modern/German.  Coyote can be LAV-25 (Modern/US).

Notice that they have even pictured the Leopard with a Maple Leaf on it (you can order the Maple Leaf decals from GHQ as well):














For the LAV3 you can be either lazy (either use a LAV-25) or creative (use a GHQ LAV-25 turret and a GHQ M1126 Stryker IFV chassis).
GHQ doesn't yet make a "Canada" line-up unfortunately.

Bison can be made from the GHQ LAV LOG+C2 pack:





C in C does have Canadian vehicle's and makes some of the more rare items like Cougar, Grizzly, Husky should you be interested.

No one currently makes a G-Wagon equivilent that I can find.

They even make a "Mujahadin/ al Qaeda Combat Team" ...






---

Just be warned, these things are not totally durable.  The barrels on the LAV-25 are extremely fragile (thin pewter) but I don't think your trying to win a "modeling contest".

Even more entertaining is the natural tendency for grown men to grab the tiny Leopard and start making "silly engine noises" while moving them around a map...  ;D

Cheers


----------



## Thorvald (25 Oct 2006)

The GHQ line is amazing, a shot of Krylon OD spray paint and they should suit your purpose (if they are not too small).

For Iltis/Leopards & ARV's just look under Modern/German.  Coyote can be LAV-25 (Modern/US).

Notice that they have even pictured the Leopard with a Maple Leaf on it (you can order the Maple Leaf decals from GHQ as well):













For the LAV3 you can be either lazy (either use a LAV-25) or creative (use a GHQ LAV-25 turret and a GHQ M1126 Stryker IFV chassis).
GHQ doesn't yet make a "Canada" line-up unfortunately.

C in C does have Canadian vehicle's and makes some of the more rare items like Cougar, Grizzly, Husky should you be interested.

No one currently makes a G-Wagon equivilent that I can find.

They even make a "Mujahadin/ al Qaeda Combat Team" ...






---

Just be warned, these things are not totally durable.  The barrels on the LAV-25 are extremely fragile (thin pewter) but I don't think your trying to win a "modeling contest".

Even more entertaining is the natural tendency for grown men to grab the tiny Leopard and start making "silly engine noises" while moving them around a map...  ;D

Cheers


----------



## blacktriangle (28 Oct 2006)

Thorvald said:
			
		

> For the LAV3 you can be either lazy (either use a LAV-25) or creative (use a GHQ LAV-25 turret and a GHQ M1126 Stryker IFV chassis).



It's not so much about being lazy, as it is about cost. At least for me, as my bank account would find itself a little dry If i tried to be too correct...  :dontpanic:

Cheers.


----------

